
The first corned beef sandwich in space (1965) - Hooke
http://gemini3.spacelog.org/page/00:01:49:03/
======
SurrealSoul
I love moments like this in any project really. Working on high stress
projects with the most professional people, eventually someone is going to
break and do something childish. Mostly putting cats into production code or
some secret code to show as inside joke to your relatives to prove your
existence and work

Personally I haven't seen anything to the levels of sneaking a sandwich into
space, but I can't wait experience it, or execute it :)

~~~
colinbartlett
Trying to imagine how something like this even happens... there's probably
half a dozen people around him helping him get suited up and half-way through
he says... "Hold up, guys. Let me get something from the fridge."

~~~
SurrealSoul
even the execution of pulling the sandwich out of your suit in the small
capsule and starting to eat away at it with such a coy smile. The chicken leg
jab too was too perfect, this is such a wholesome event

------
slowhands
This sandwich is memorialized in a resin display at the Gus Grissom Memorial
Museum in Mitchell, Indiana.

[http://cdn.wonderfulengineering.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/...](http://cdn.wonderfulengineering.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/04/John-Young-Sandwich-Gemini-3-3-610x343.jpg)

------
js2
A little more info about the incident, including who bought the sandwich and
from where, whether permission was given, and how NASA and congress felt about
the matter:

[http://www.collectspace.com/news/news-032315a-gemini3-corned...](http://www.collectspace.com/news/news-032315a-gemini3-corned-
beef-sandwich.html)

~~~
SurrealSoul
no mustard or pickle!? what a crummy sandwich

------
interfixus
John W. Young on his rookie mission. Severe official disapproval, but of
course he went on to a total of six launches, two of them moonbound, two of
them truly pioneering, and only relatively recently retired from NASA.

Autobiography _Forever Young_ recommended.

~~~
toomanybeersies
It does show a sort of trailblazing attitude to take a corned beef sandwich
into space, not knowing what it will do.

~~~
Avshalom
I dunno I'm pretty sure everyone involved was pretty confident it would be
delicious.

------
alpb
Direct link: [http://gemini3.spacelog.org/00:01:52:26/#log-
line-6746](http://gemini3.spacelog.org/00:01:52:26/#log-line-6746)

------
Bromskloss
I thought someone had cornered the market for beef sandwiches in space.

